# Android Studio - Hintergrundmusik



## multihamster (2. Mai 2022)

hey leute,

ich will in meiner Android Studio app, die mehrere Activities hat, Hintergrund musik einbauen. Diese soll flüssig bei allen Activities laufen. Wie mache ich das am besten?


----------



## wer112 (2. Mai 2022)

multihamster hat gesagt.:


> hey leute,
> 
> ich will in meiner Android Studio app, die mehrere Activities hat, Hintergrund musik einbauen. Diese soll flüssig bei allen Activities laufen. Wie mache ich das am besten?


Ich bin überhaupt kein Profi, aber ich habe eine Idee, ob das so richtig ist kann ich dir nicht sagen...

Ich würde die Musik(mp3) in den Drawable Ordner tun.
Sobald Die App startet, startet ein 2. Thread und in diesem beginnt ein Hintergrundprozess, der die Musik abspielt.
Sobald die zuende ist, fängt die wieder von vorne an. z.B. ne While Schleife...

Wenn man die App schließt, wird im Hintergrund Prozess die funktion onDestroy bzw. onPause aufgerufen und den Hintergrundprozess gestoppt.


Eine App läuft in der Regel in nur ein Thread. Deswegen müsste man eine 2. anlegen...

Ich hoffe, das du meine Idee gut findest, ob man das so macht ist die andere Frage.
Du kannst meine Idee abändern bzw. anpassen 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Jw456 (2. Mai 2022)

wer112 hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin überhaupt kein Profi, aber ich habe eine Idee, ob das so richtig ist kann ich dir nicht sagen...
> 
> Ich würde die Musik(mp3) in den Drawable Ordner tun.
> Sobald Die App startet, startet ein 2. Thread und in diesem beginnt ein Hintergrundprozess, der die Musik abspielt.
> ...


Sinnvoller ist hier einen  Service zu benutzen.


----------



## wer112 (2. Mai 2022)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> Sinnvoller ist hier einen  Service zu benutzen.


ein Service im 2. Thread oder nur ein Hintergrundprozess starten(als Service)?

und der Rest so Okay?


----------

